# Does anyone have pics of what CL looks like?



## Stacie1205 (Mar 26, 2011)

I just noticed a flat quarter sized circle on one of my does just below her ear area and I'm freaking out! Yesterday it felt like a hard lump, more like a tumor or something but I tried to squeeze it harder today and I can't tell if it is solid or is just filled tight with fluid. She is my best producer currently but if it is CL, she is going.  I already have other issues with this doe. The lady that sold her to me later found out her mother has CAE so she probably does. I haven't tested, just been treating her as if she does cause from the way I understand it, unless taken from her mother, she would have got it from the milk. And now this :GAAH: I can't keep her if this is the case. so if anyone has any pics I can compare to would be great or some way of telling by looking. I will probably have it tested if I can get anything to come out of it but it is just eatig me up not knowing.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I have no clue on the CL. 

WADDL did tell me that kids from CAE positive does that are fed by her can end up positive or negative. They do not always get the CAE. SO on that there is some hope.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Just by looking at an abscess no one can say it is CL so you are better off draining it and sending the puss to a testing lab to know for sure.


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

but be really careful draining!!!!! take her really far away from the others. ( I know you probably know this but just in case )


----------



## Stacie1205 (Mar 26, 2011)

Now today it is almost like a calus. It doesn't really have a head or anything. It is flat like a quarter and still kinda hard?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

if its loosing hair then its about to burst


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Abcesses usually are round like a pimple or a boil. Flat and like a calus puts me more in the mind of ringworm. I would be careful in any case.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Here is a photo of ringworm. If it is ringworm it is actually a fungus that can be transmitted to people and other animals by contact.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

This might help.

http://goat-link.com/content/view/101/96/


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> This might help.
> 
> http://goat-link.com/content/view/101/96/


 the one thing that gets to me on that link is... the mark at the armpit area...where it says "Common Abscess locations"...that is where vaccines are given....I think they are kinda off there..... :scratch: :doh:


----------



## Stacie1205 (Mar 26, 2011)

Well, it definitely doesn't look like ringworm, the whole thing is raised. I am taking her and her kids away from the herd and will probably have her butchered just in case. I wish I wasn't at work now or she would aready be seperated. I just hope nothing happens before I can get her out of here. Thanks for the info.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I would have it tested. I assume the value of the doe is worth the price of the test. It is of course your choice but it could be a bug bite abcesss or a torn or splinter or a whole bunch of things. I would take her off property; to the vet to get it drained and sent for testing.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I wouldnt butcher her until you know exactly what you are dealing with. Having it lanced and tested is your best option and I do recommend it


----------



## Stacie1205 (Mar 26, 2011)

I think I will just go home in the morning and load her up and take her to the vet, let him lance it, draw blood, and have her checked for the CAE and CL. Hopefully, he can get the results back quickly and keep her and her kids in the barn away from the others until the results are in.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

it could be a LOT of things
I have one get foxtail stuck in her cheek and it abcessed..and ANOTHER who had a salivary cyst. LOL mine keep me one my feet!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Mine get funny spots on their heads from reaching through the cattle panels to eat the neighbors grass. Right under the ear is one of the places that get infected often from the ears not wanting to pull back through the square.


----------



## Stacie1205 (Mar 26, 2011)

Well wouldn't you know when I got home I could see some yellow pasty stuff starting to come out. So I grabbed some gloves, took the goat to the gravel driveway, and took a papertowel and squeezed the heck out of the thing and got quite a bit of yellow paste like stuff.Squeezed as hard as I could and seemed to flatten out but I bet there is still some in there. I then poured iodine on it and she got away from me. I am hoping I did some good. I will probably try the same thing tomorrow if it looks like it has swelled back up. She is currently running free around the yard, not real interested in letting me catch her again but I am hoping that since I got alot out that there won't be enough for her to spread about. And honestly, the goats don't get out of the pen very often so it would be a place where only dogs and cats would be exposed unless its airbourne. Being a Respiratory Therapists by trade I really don't see how that could be the case. :chin:


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

I have had goats who have gotten something in their cheek and abcess -- but the goat i did see with Cl had the lump right under the base of her ear. It wasn't painful to her and it felt like it was "loose" underneath the skin -- you can move it all around.

The ones I had had a lump on the outside of the jaw - right along the the outside of their teeth. And theirs was painful when I touched it. I feed a lot of oat hay so I wasn't surprised that I got a couple of abcesses. The first one I had the vet surgicall remove (not lance) at his office -- and it was okay. It had watery, bloody pus in it.


above is pic of Patsy's abscess -- good luck


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Did you keep the yuck? They can run a blood test for CL or a test on the puss itself. I don't know if one is more accurate than the other. :shrug: I would keep it until you talk to a lab or vet.


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

unfortunately thick, pasty pus is a sign of CL... be careful...


----------



## Stacie1205 (Mar 26, 2011)

No, I didn't keep it. It was me, the goat and my five year old watching and asking questions and I was bound and determined to get the ooze gone before it really got to be a problem. I had one gloved hand holding her jaw and the other one was pushing every which way to try and get as much out as possible. From what I understand, its the pasty stuff that passes it from one the the other. If they don't have an abscess, they can be with the others? Not real sure about that.I rubbed it hard with a paper towel and then burned the towels and my gloves. Goat and babies are roaming free around the yard and are NOT allowed back in with the others. Now that I doused it with iodine, I wonder if that would effect the test results of the paste stuff if I were to take it in for testing. We only have 1 large animal vet( I know a goat isn't a large animal but in their case it is) and I'm not sure if he knows what he is doing when it comes to goats or not.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

If the yuck is gone or has been contaminated by the iodine I would have a blood test run. I know the results on the blood test are quicker. If you send then to WADDL Mon. you will have the results by Thurs. or Fri.


----------

